# Remote Shutter Release



## Rob_ (May 21, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a Canon 5D MKII, and I was looking to get a cable release. I've seen the ones from Canon, and everybody is saying they're very much over priced, I agree. I was wondering what suggestions you guys have for wired, or wireless releases at a good price?


----------



## 480sparky (May 21, 2012)

Click here.


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

Depending on what you need, you'll run into different price points.  If you just need something to trip the shutter while you stand right there, you can get an after market cable release from about $3 on up.  Amazon.com: RS-80N3

If you'd like it to be wireless but basic shutter or flash tripping is all you need, figure $25 to $30.  Amazon.com: Yongnuo trigger

If you'd like all the bells and whistles, Sparky's solution comes in at about $70 to $80.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Click here.



I have to agree with Sparky. I have the Pixel Rainbow Imaging Wireless LCD Timer Remote Control and I must say, it is the best $60.00 I ever spent.
"This wireless timer remote control includes single shooting,continuous shooting 
within one sec, BULB shooting, user-defined time-delay and time plan for 
shooting."


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2012)

Rob_ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a Canon 5D MKII, and I was looking to get a cable release. I've seen the ones from Canon, and everybody is saying they're very much over priced, I agree. I was wondering what suggestions you guys have for wired, or wireless releases at a good price?


 
Depends on your needs.   Do you need the functions of something like the Pixel?  If so it is a good way to go. If not there are a couple of suggestions.  Me, I don't like mono use items if I can help it.  If you just want a cable release then take a look at this item. Pro Camera Gear

Or this item if you want a multi function cable release.Pro Camera Gear  The cable is two pieces and can be used with other items that have a 1/8" plug.  

If you want cheap wireless then here is a good remote at half the price of the Pixel. Pro Camera Gear

Personally, since I don't like mono items, I just use a couple of my Pocket Wizard's  Works flawlessly from great ranges and all I needed was a cheap cable.


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Personally, since I don't like mono items, I just use a couple of my Pocket Wizard's  Works flawlessly from great ranges and all I needed was a cheap cable.


And what do two Pocket Wizards and "a cheap cable" cost you to make a shutter trigger?  Ballpark is fine.


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2012)

Buckster said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, since I don't like mono items, I just use a couple of my Pocket Wizard's  Works flawlessly from great ranges and all I needed was a cheap cable.
> ...


 
$12.95 for the cable.  Done.  I already had the pocket wizards for my lighting setup.  Why spend $60 or $30 for a dedicated wireless trigger when I already had everything I needed except the cable.  Not for everyone, but if you have a need for good wireless flash triggers, might as well put them to use when they aren't being used with lighting.  Plus, just one less thing to have around and or carry around.


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


But you're not using them for your lighting setup if you're using them for your shutter trigger, so what's the total cost of that PW shutter trigger setup?



gryphonslair99 said:


> Why spend $60 or $30 for a dedicated wireless trigger when I already had everything I needed except the cable.


Imagine, crazy as this will sound, that you want to use those PWs for lighting, and you still need to remote trigger your shutter.  What then?  Buy another set of PWs as a shutter trigger so that you don't get stuck with a "mono-use" item?



gryphonslair99 said:


> Not for everyone, but if you have a need for good wireless flash triggers, might as well put them to use when they aren't being used with lighting.


And when they ARE being used for lighting, then what?



gryphonslair99 said:


> Plus, just one less thing to have around and or carry around.


Yeah, 'cuz a shutter trigger takes up so much room and is so heavy...


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2012)

Buckster said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



Sitting here arguing with you is pointless.  Simple fact is, if I am using all my PW's for lighting then I don't need a wireless trigger for what I am doing.  When I need  a wireless trigger I am not in a situation where I am using all my lights or my PW's.  You are making the assumption that I have a couple of them which is the wrong assumption to make.


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


It doesn't have to be an argument.  I asked a simple question, which you choose to avoid.



gryphonslair99 said:


> * Simple fact is, if I am using all my PW's for lighting then I don't need a wireless trigger for what I am doing.  When I need  a wireless trigger I am not in a situation where I am using all my lights or my PW's.*


Then you are a very unique person.



gryphonslair99 said:


> You are making the assumption that I have a couple of them which is the wrong assumption to make.


You're avoiding the point: The OP's looking for a shutter trigger, and you're suggesting he spend about $300-$400 to pull it off with PWs, which is total overkill.

It's like someone who wants to dig a post hole in the back yard to install a bird feeder, and you suggest a steam shovel.


----------



## Infidel (May 22, 2012)

Buckster said:


> It's like someone who wants to dig a post hole in the back yard to install a bird feeder, and you suggest a steam shovel.



Well, if the OP already has the steam shovel in the garage, and it's not already in use digging a drainage ditch or something, then it sounds like a pretty awesome solution to me, overkill or not . 

Opposite extreme: don't spend any money, just use the built-in timer function on the camera. Total underkill.


----------



## JSER (May 22, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Depending on what you need, you'll run into different price points.  If you just need something to trip the shutter while you stand right there, you can get an after market cable release from about $3 on up.  Amazon.com: RS-80N3
> 
> If you'd like it to be wireless but basic shutter or flash tripping is all you need, figure $25 to $30.  Amazon.com: Yongnuo trigger
> 
> If you'd like all the bells and whistles, Sparky's solution comes in at about $70 to $80.



+1


----------



## snz67 (May 22, 2012)

Rob_ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a Canon 5D MKII, and I was looking to get a cable release. I've seen the ones from Canon, and everybody is saying they're very much over priced, I agree. I was wondering what suggestions you guys have for wired, or wireless releases at a good price?





Check out Amazon.com. Their prices are always much better than anyone else. I recently purchased a shutter release cable for my Canon for about $8. I saw one at a camera store in a local mall priced at $27.


----------



## JustinL (May 22, 2012)

For simplicity I can say I bought this canon RC 6 in 2004 I *heavily* use it and since it has never let me down. It's worked with my XTI, T2i, 7D, 5Dmkii, and now still works perfect with my 5Dmkiii.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 22, 2012)

I use pocketwizard to trigger my cam wirelessly.  Works over a 1000 feet away. Didn't feel like walking any further


----------

